# Popping Target



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Using the snaps or poppers at 33 feet with a blowgun. Fun shot. Really satisfying.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Uncanny, You have inspired me to get a blow gun and shoot. While my target will be a large cardboard box from 10 feet I still want to try it just looks like a kick.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

awesome video!!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Excellent shot! Soon you will be doing this shot with the .40 cal and wire darts. I'm so jealous...I wish I had the lung capacity to shoot a blow gun past 20ft.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Excellent shot! Soon you will be doing this shot with the .40 cal and wire darts. I'm so jealous...I wish I had the lung capacity to shoot a blow gun past 20ft.
> 
> Todd


Its technique more than lung capacity. It requires using the tongue as a sort of pressure valve. This way the gun is held steady upon exhalation. You can do it also. Try and see.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I understand the technique, I just can't build up the pressure. A combination of smoking a minimum of 3 packs a day (I quit 18 years ago) and asthma just doesn't give me the capacity for distance. I have .40, .50 and .62 cal blow guns and I have even tried the paper cone darts. It's a lot of fun...for about 10 shots, then it's time for a long break.

I'm happy to watch the masters. Besides...I'm too busy trying to shoot the slingshots I have....I don't know where I'd find the time to play with another hobby.

Todd


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Treefork... I get a endorphin rush whenever I shoot a popper target!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely shooting TF ... and CanH8r!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

My goodness!!!

Treefork, you're the Master of all things Accuracy!!!!!

Great, great shooting abilities you display here on the forum, whatever the "tool" you're using!!

On a side note, they used to sell here poppers or snaps and I used to have a lot of fun with them!!! Nowadays, they are forbidden here.

Oh well ...I could diverge on the dumbness of certain laws, but I much prefer to applaud your AWESOME skills, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## colinz (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi, as a newbe you guys are so good, l hope l can get there with a lot of practice, you make it look so easy. Well Done.


----------

